# DIY "bully sticks"?



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello All! I have a food dehydrator, and just made my first batch of beef jerky- it is really good! Given the extreme high price of bully sticks, has anyone ever tried making a similar "bully stick" type chew using a beef tongue, or other tough cut of meat? I am not allowed to order and import bully sticks where I live, so any tough chew that wouldn't be eaten within 10 seconds would be great!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tracheas? I've cut those so they fit and dried them


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I will have to find a local butcher. What about tendons?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

can't the butcher just sell or give you the bull penis? and dehydrate that?


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, maybe I will seek those out. Rather yukky, but I am a nurse, and nothing really grosses me out that way!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When you call the butcher and ask for those...will you PLEASE record that conversation and share it with us.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> When you call the butcher and ask for those...will you PLEASE record that conversation and share it with us.


Since I am in Costa Rica, and my Spanish is muy pequito (very little!), the conversation will indeed be Interesting! I will have to look up the Spanish word for bull penis. And then figure out how to explain why I want Them! Haha!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

maxtmill said:


> I will have to find a local butcher. What about tendons?


I do tendons in the dehydrator all the time. They come out great. Chicken feet as well.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

voodoolamb said:


> I do tendons in the dehydrator all the time. They come out great. Chicken feet as well.


Do you just ask for beef tendons?


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

You know I have grounded my wheat berries and made bread. Grounded popcorn and made cornbread (once you do that with a good recipe Jiffy mix taste like poison at least to me and I used to love Jiffy mix.) Even home schooled our kids. 

I think I still have my dehydrator but I think my husband would no longer worry that I have lost my mind but would think I had for sure! LOL

Would you need a special dehydrator or do the old ones work as well?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

maxtmill said:


> Since I am in Costa Rica, and my Spanish is muy pequito (very little!), the conversation will indeed be Interesting! I will have to look up the Spanish word for bull penis. And then figure out how to explain why I want Them! Haha!


I'd use "el pene" (correct anatomical word), not anything else that Google translator may cough up.

You _will_ probably get a very weird reaction, depending on who you're talking to.... I've spent a quite a lot of time in your country, and if I were in your shoes, I would try and procure chicken feet ("patas de pollo", NOT "pies", "pies" are human feet) and save myself the potential embarrassment. But that's just me. :nerd:

Edited, to add: It's more complicated than it seems, because "toro" (bull) is commonly used in many jokes or nicknames that are suggestive in nature, so walking around asking for bully stick ingredients may be misconstrued on a huge level.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have done chicken feet, emu tendons(a favorite) in the dehydrator.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

maxtmill said:


> Do you just ask for beef tendons?


The Hispanic grocery store near me has them pre packaged in the meat department so I don't need to ask.

Pig ears dehydrate well too. But my dog won't eat them. My signif's dog liked them though!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

WIBackpacker said:


> I'd use "el pene" (correct anatomical word), not anything else that Google translator may cough up.
> 
> You _will_ probably get a very weird reaction, depending on who you're talking to.... I've spent a quite a lot of time in your country, and if I were in your shoes, I would try and procure chicken feet ("patas de pollo", NOT "pies", "pies" are human feet) and save myself the potential embarrassment. But that's just me. :nerd:
> 
> Edited, to add: It's more complicated than it seems, because "toro" (bull) is commonly used in many jokes or nicknames that are suggestive in nature, so walking around asking for bully stick ingredients may be misconstrued on a huge level.


Yikes! Haha, thanks for the tips! Maybe I should take a bully stick with me and show them!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

maxtmill said:


> Yikes! Haha, thanks for the tips! Maybe I should take a bully stick with me and show them!


Depending on how much American/Euro influence there is in your location.... If you pull a certain dehydrated bull appendage out of your pocket, you could get a pretty broad range of reactions. Especially if a few translation errors occur at the same time. 

If you decide to follow through and procure a pile of them, you are definitely braver than I. Keep us posted, good luck!


----------

